# Is This How CRS making babies?



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi:

The male is a snow white and the female is a good grade CRS.

YouTube - Crystal Red Shrimp Making Babies

Wayne.


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

Macrobrachium acanthurus mating and breeding...

the photos in this amazing post at Crustaforum show macrobrachian shrimp mating, but it's essentially the same for all shrimp and crayfish (except our ornamental shrimp don't bother protecting their mates during the molt).

It's boy catches girl, boy flips girl onto her back, boy does his thing and that be all she wrote...


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

It happens so fast and the eggs are fertilized. I my video I am sure the snow white is the male.

Wayne.



Ursus sapien said:


> Macrobrachium acanthurus mating and breeding...
> 
> the photos in this amazing post at Crustaforum show macrobrachian shrimp mating, but it's essentially the same for all shrimp and crayfish (except our ornamental shrimp don't bother protecting their mates during the molt).
> 
> It's boy catches girl, boy flips girl onto her back, boy does his thing and that be all she wrote...


----------

